# Red on 9-11-11



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Decided to go and see if any of this cooler weather was pushing any of the bull reds out of the river mouths....I'm not sure that it has but I did manage to catch a decent red.....she was 36" but fat........only had one spot on one side of the tail.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Several caught at Pickens this past
weekend. And lots of folks at the pass
fishing also. Saw a ton of undersized
at pickens pier.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I think the pic is working now


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

konz said:


> I think the pic is working now


 :thumbup: Yep and that hog has got some shoulders on it! Toss that bad boy back and hope the next one can go into the skillet! Always fun to battle a bull red. Funny how they'll make a move toward the pilons everytime before you even know they're on the hook. Nothing like pulling up a legal size one an frying it up fresh right there! Yum!!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

She went back....made a huge slapping sound when I dropped her from the bridge.....

Just kidding, I lower them down in the net....lol


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice fish what size tackle were you using?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It was caught on 25lb line....nothing to brag about.


----------

